

Dumpfp: A Tool to Inspect Floating-Point Numbers - haberman
http://blog.reverberate.org/2012/11/dumpfp-tool-to-inspect-floating-point.html

======
makomk
printf("%a\n", f) may also be of interest. %a is C99-only so you need a
relatively modern C library to use it, but it prints an exact hexadecimal
representation of a floating-point number if that's possible on your system.

~~~
haberman
Thanks for the info -- it looks like strto{d,f} can parse this format, so you
could use it as input to dumpfp, making it the easiest way to get a precise
value into it from another program (in case you don't want to link it in).

------
blt
Nice work. This would be a great demo in a computer science class.

~~~
haberman
Thanks! It's something I always wished I had in previous moments when
floating-point math was confounding me. I was finally inspired to sit down and
write it when I saw this story a couple days ago on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4815399>

------
pmr_
Link to the Github repository, which is oddly missing from the post:
<https://github.com/haberman/dumpfp>

~~~
haberman
It's linked, but my link color probably should be more obvious, sorry about
that!

------
frozenport
What about `od -f`

